# My New Label



## RCGoodin (Jun 1, 2012)

Since all you guys are my "Master's", I am the "Grasshopper".

Please let me know what you think about my new label.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 1, 2012)

Great label. I love it.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 1, 2012)

That is very cool XD


----------



## fishonline (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the wine glass in it's hand! Looks like the grasshopper could jump right off the label. Very cool!


----------



## robie (Jun 1, 2012)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 1, 2012)

I like the label but I have a question?? Did you intend on putting grasshopper on the label or any insect? It looks like a walking stick to me and not a grasshopper?

Grasshopper








Walking stick


----------



## RCGoodin (Jun 1, 2012)

fishonline said:


> I like the wine glass in it's hand! Looks like the grasshopper could jump right off the label. Very cool!


 


Chateau Joe said:


> I like the label but I have a question?? Did you intend on putting grasshopper on the label or any insect? It looks like a walking stick to me and not a grasshopper?
> 
> Grasshopper
> 
> ...


 
Ok,ok, I give. I need a little imagination here. So, Walking Stick Vintners? That doesn't work for me. Ok, I'm living with it and I'll count the challenges. My buddy said it looked like me. He thinks I have narrow mind.........gotta love that corny humor.


----------



## RCGoodin (Jun 1, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> That is very cool XD


 
It looks like he could have 4 glasses of wine going at the same time. But of course then he'd bump his butt....


----------



## jswordy (Jun 1, 2012)

Why not ....


----------



## WildBill (Jun 1, 2012)

jswordy said:


> Why not ....



You're puttin' a date stamp on anyone who knows what you're getting at JIM....


----------



## jswordy (Jun 4, 2012)

WildBill said:


> You're puttin' a date stamp on anyone who knows what you're getting at JIM....


 
Well, I always say the only BAD birthday I'll ever have is the one I'm not here to *CELEBRATE!*


----------



## RCGoodin (Jun 12, 2012)

My new label with a cheeky twist. What do you think?


----------



## RCGoodin (Jun 12, 2012)

Another new label for the Milk Chocolate Strawberry Port.....

Your thoughts?


----------

